# VirtualBox Developer Preview et Installation de Windows 11



## Ledvyc (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé VirtualBox Developer Preview puis installé les Extensions, mais je n'arrive pas avoir l'installation de Windows 11 ?
Voir les captures 

Si quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment procéder ?

Merci d'avance.

Cordialement


----------



## edenpulse (16 Décembre 2022)

Ton lecteur virtuel optique qui contient l'ISO que tu veux surement installer n'est pas en 1er dans l'ordre d'amorçage. 
Le passer en 1er te permettra de démarrer sur l'iso.


----------



## Ledvyc (16 Décembre 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ton lecteur virtuel optique qui contient l'ISO que tu veux surement installer n'est pas en 1er dans l'ordre d'amorçage.
> Le passer en 1er te permettra de démarrer sur l'iso.


Non, ça ne marche toujours pas


----------



## Ledvyc (17 Décembre 2022)

Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un d'autre qui pourrait me venir en aide ?


----------

